# d. d. april 14 2008



## MOMO2

Hello WR people.

I have found this "d. d. + a date" but can't find what it means.
Can anyone help?

TIA Momo2


----------



## shoobydoowap

I would assume this would mean "date of death," but I could be mistaken. Could you give us some context?


----------



## Cathy Rose

It's also a UNIX command for writing the date in HTML.  That's all I could find on Google. There were also a couple of press releases that used the dd in front of dates, so I wonder if it has something to do with the official release date of a press release.  That's just a guess.


----------



## MOMO2

shoobydoowap said:


> I would assume this would mean "date of death," but I could be mistaken. Could you give us some context?


 
I'm afraid not. Because the person we're translating about is alive!


----------



## MOMO2

Cathy Rose said:


> It's also a UNIX command for writing the date in HTML. That's all I could find on Google. There were also a couple of press releases that used the dd in front of dates, so I wonder if it has something to do with the official release date of a press release. That's just a guess.


 
I thank you but I do not understand what it would mean.


----------



## Lexiphile

Well then Momo, there's no alternative:  we need some context.  How about quoting the four or five sentences that come before.


----------



## baw

Hy there!

Giving the context from which "d.d" was originally used; wherever you pulled it from, would do a lot to help research it better.

"d.d"? Well, seems to me like 'due date', a sort of embargo put on a press release sent to an editor, letting him/her know such piece should only be published ON, and not before that particular date.

Hope that helped!

Still, context would do fine!


----------



## panjandrum

I'm moving this thread temporarily to the Dutch Forum, based on what I found when I Googled "dd 14 April 2008".


----------



## Suehil

"de dato"  It's Latin for 'dating from' and is used in Dutch to mean 'dated' as in  "I received your letter dated ...."


----------



## MOMO2

Lexiphile said:


> Well then Momo, there's no alternative: we need some context. How about quoting the four or five sentences that come before.


 

Were there any I would have cpied them in the first entry.
It is a line of a list. 
The lines above have nothing in relation with it.
It is so difficult.

Thank you anyway



Cathy Rose said:


> It's also a UNIX command for writing the date in HTML. That's all I could find on Google. There were also a couple of press releases that used the dd in front of dates, so I wonder if it has something to do with the official release date of a press release. That's just a guess.


 
This must be the reason why a "d.d" showe before the date. Thank you so much
Momo2


----------



## Suehil

MOMO2, please read my post above.  That is what 'd.d.' means.


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,

I am closing this thread. Without any further context, it's a rather pointless question. I am sorry.
Nevertheless, I want to ad that Suehill's reply, viz. that "de dato" is Latin for 'dating from'" is (more than probably, let's say for at least 99.9%) the answer we need here. The abbreviation is fairly standard in (business) correspondence.

This thread could be re-opened, but only if we are given a context or a situation in which 'dd' was found and if the context would eventually require a revision of Suehill's answer. 
This context can be pm'ed to me.

I hope you understand.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF

*


----------

